# Do you have a doppelganger?



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

When I first saw Odnoposoff's avatar I seriously thought it was a picture of Tapkaara made to look like an old black and white in Photoshop or something. I am so visually oriented I probably only glanced at the name, and for a while I thought the two members were one and the same.


















Well, I see now this is only vaguely true when they are shrunk down to this tiny size, and not really true at all when they are together like this, but you see what I mean.

I know there was a thread about this a while back, but I can't find it. Do you have a doppelganger?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I am Dracula's doppelgänger.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Jesus is my doppelganger, or am I his? wait, does that mean im not real?! NOOOO!!!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Back when I was two cats, Klavierspieler and I were easily mixed up.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> Jesus is my doppelganger


Wow, I was about to write this exact same thing. Let's be friends.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

It's behind me, isn't it.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> It's behind me, isn't it.


It already posted in this thread. 

I don't have a doppelgänger. I'm the only penguin around!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Weston: My avatar is Ricardo Odnoposoff. borne in Argentina and without doubt best violinist from there. He took second place in Q.Elizabeth contest after no less than Oistrakh. He left many fine recordings, including one classic Tartini-Kreisler Trill.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Tennessee Attorney General looks enough like me that when I saw him at a symphony concert, I backed away lest our meeting would cause a matter/antimatter explosion that would end life as we know it.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

People at school always told me that I look like this. Needless to say I grew up detesting myself for my appearance.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Polednice said:


> People at school always told me that I look like this. Needless to say I grew up detesting myself for my appearance.


Ummm - no.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay, here's mine if we go back to the 90's.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Manxfeeder said:


> The Tennessee Attorney General looks enough like me that when I saw him at a symphony concert, I backed away lest our meeting would cause a matter/antimatter explosion that would end life as we know it.


Careful. I live in Nashville. Now I may know you if I run into you.

I haven't though that I recall.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

When I used to have long hair, people told me I looked like Shaun White. His face scares me...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"Feel lucky, punk? Well, do yuh?"

View attachment 5527


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Do you have a doppelganger? that's a bit personal but yes I have a big one.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

You would have to ask him


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

When I was young, I looked like Phillip Phillips.

Now that I'm older, I look like Edwin Schlossberg.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> When I was young, I looked like Phillip Phillips.


I'm sure you could sing better than him even way back then, too!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Meet my evil twin:


----------

